# SketchUp - (Follow Me)?



## garywayne (9 Oct 2006)

Hi.

I have a problem with using "Follow Me" the way Dave R mentions in "SU Project for beginners". 

*Dave R Wrote:-*
"I also put in the chamfer on the top outer edges. I started the chamfer as I did on the rail but since it continues around the corner, I used Follow Me to make it. there are a couple of ways to handle the Follow Me operation. I like to select the path before selecting the tool.

Then select the Follow Me tool (I have F set as a shortcut for that) and click on the triangular face. Presto! Chamfers".

I have only been able to select one line at a time. How do you select two lines that are at right angles to each other?

I hope this makes sense. If not, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## John McM (9 Oct 2006)

Gary, with the select tool click on 1 of the lines, hold down shift and click on the next line. This should highlight both lines (the path you want follow me to follow). 

Cheers
John McM


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Oct 2006)

John, thanks for anwering Gary's question. I've been away to see my 93 year old grandmother.

Gary, you can also use Ctrl with the Select tool. Shift will also allow you do deselect something if it is already selected.


----------



## garywayne (9 Oct 2006)

Thanks guys.

I keep forgetting about using secondary buttons. It was driving me nuts trying to figure out what to do.


----------

